
Dataflow/Streaming Concurrency via C++ IOStream-Like Operators - xf00ba7
https://github.com/RaftLib/RaftLib
======
jcbeard
Hi, I didn't intend on this getting posted quite yet. But, looks like somebody
liked it...even before I've added more new features. The main project page is
[http://raftlib.io](http://raftlib.io). If you're interested there are a few
talks on my website:
[http://jonathanbeard.io/media](http://jonathanbeard.io/media). This is purely
an open source side project for me (Apache License), so...nights/weekends. I
continue building it b/c I like it....so, if anyone has any suggestions, pull
requests, or you just want to say hello feel free. And to xf00ba7, thanks for
posting! I hope you're one of the stars/followers/forkers (hmm, forkees??).

